# Sistema de Switchs para pedales de guitarra



## DAPROTON (Feb 25, 2009)

hola! soi un novato k a empezado a hacaer un pedal de guitarra, se llama Fuzz Face y mi duda es que si me pueden ayudar en la colocacion del interruptor-pulsador (switch) de 6 patas  en el siguiente circuito.

P.D: si tambien me ayudan a colocar un LED de indicacion de encendido se lo agradeceria. gracias.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 25, 2009)

Hola Daprotón

Bajate el esquema de acá: http://www.tonepad.com/getFileInfo.asp?id=82
Ahí está la conexión del switch, además de la otra versión del FFace.

Para el LED, leéte esto

Saludos


----------



## DAPROTON (Feb 26, 2009)

ok muxisimas gracias enserio pro en tone pad en el diagrama no t viene donde colocarlo, me podria ayudar? gracias


----------



## Cacho (Feb 26, 2009)

De nada, Daprotón

A ver, empecemos por la punta.

- El switch se conecta como está en el circuito de tonepad.

- Si lo que buscás es cómo conectar el LED con un DPDT (el switch de 6 patitas) tenés que usar un circuito de control aparte: el Millenium Bypass. Según qué transistor tengas a mano (JFET o MOSFET), harás la primera o segunda versión.

- En el mismo post donde está el control este, en el primer post, hay un archivo que se llama Bypass.jpg.
Ahí está cómo conectar el circuito de control al switch.
En ese gráfico, donde dice IN va la hembra a donde se conecta el instrumento, a IN FX se conecta la entrada del efecto, OUT FX se conecta con la salida del efecto y OUT va al conector de salida.
Donde dice "Millenium Control" no hace falta que te diga qué se conecta   .

Saludos


----------



## DAPROTON (Feb 26, 2009)

ok jajaja que genio muxchas gracias pero que es exactamente el millenium by pass y cual uso (con transistores AC128 germanio PNP) muchas gracias de nuevo con gente como tu da gusto ! xao!


----------



## Cacho (Feb 27, 2009)

De nada de nuevo.

El Millenium, como ya te dije, es un circuito aparte del pedal. Yo los suelo montar en una plaquita universal de 1*2cm, poco más o menos, y lo engancho del portaled. No es lo más correcto, pero funciona y nunca me dio problemas.

En la página del creador de este circuito vas a encontrar toda la información que quieras sobre el circuito, y en este otro link están las versiones para efectos con positivo o negativo a masa.
Si hiciste el FF clásico, tiene positivo a masa.

Cambia poco de una versión a la otra, pero los cambios son importantes. Lo que no cambia es la conexión al switch.
Ah, y no lleva un AC128, sino un JFET o un MOSFET. El que tengas de los dos a mano dirá qué versión harás.

Saludos


----------



## tatovarius (Abr 20, 2009)

hola! soy nuevo en el foro! 
mis conocimientos sobre electronica son casi nulos. lo que estuve haciendo aca es sistema de switch para aquillos guitarristas como yo que tienen varios pedales analogos y no quieren romperse la cabeza pisandolos para lograr un sonido.
esto solo lo probe vitrualmente, mas que nada lo posteo para que me den una mano en lo que sea! . 
el sistema consta en 6 programas activados por un switch cada uno. los primeros 4 programas son de efectos, el 5to es para un afinador y mute y el 6 es un bypass.
en los primeros 4 programas pense en una matriz la cual cada pedal tenga un swithc de on/off por cada programa. lo que no pude solucionar todavia es una forma de hacer que al activar un programa desactive el resto, no se si exsiste algun  switch con esas cualidades. todo el sistema esta basado en XOR gates. les dejo el archivo para limeware o pcb wizard. lo grafique para un pedal solo, la idea seria multiplicarlo por la cantidad de pedales desados..

la verdad no se si esta bien o no, por eso lo posteo.. repito mi conocimientos son casi nulos!

gracias!


----------



## algp (Abr 21, 2009)

No he podido ver el archivo adjunto que has incluido tatovarius. Seria recomendable que lo pongas en formato gif o jpg, asi no es necesario instalar nada para poderlo ver. Personalmente no uso Livewire y no pretendo instalarlo solo para ver un archivo.

Por lo que entiendo lo que necesitas es un cierto numero de botones pulsadores conectados a un circuito digital que controle la logica de conmutacion de pedales, y ademas este circuito digital generaria las señales "encendido" - "apagado" de cada conmutador electronico de audio.

Para el diseño del conmutador electronico de audio hay varias opciones. La mas simple es un rele, pero el consumo de corriente del mismo es mayor. Otras alternativas son jfet y cmos 4066. El inconveniente de estos 2 ultimos es requerir mayor cantidad de componentes.

En el diagrama adjunto tienes un ejemplo de esas 2 ultimas opciones ( jfet y 4066 ). No significa que sea necesario usarlas juntos, simplemente las incluyo en el mismo diagrama por comodidad de no dibujar dos veces la misma seccion del circuito ( R1, R2, C5 ).

Una pequeña explicacion: Vcc es 9V, todos los puntos indicados como Vcom van unidos. R1, R2 y C5 generan una tension de polarizacion de 4.5V, necesaria para asegurar que la señal de entrada en los conmutadores electronicos esta dentro de un rango apropiado.

C1, y C2 son necesarios para separar la tension de polarizacion de la entrada y salida de la señal.
R3, R4 y tambien R7 y R8 cumplen la funcion de transmitir la tension de polarizacion a cada conmutador electronico. Tambien permiten tener la misma tension DC a ambos lados de cada conmutador, lo cual es muy importante para reducir al maximo chasquidos de conmutacion.

Los extremos "al aire" de las resistencias R5 y R6 son para la señal digital de control. Con 9V la señal el conmutador electronico esta cerrado, con 0V el conmutador electronico se encuentra abierto.

El amplificador de salida U1 en principio se podria eliminar. Solo es necesario si la impedancia del equipo conectado a la salida de todo es baja.

Si se conectan varios conmutadores en serie, se podria eliminar el capacitor de salida del 1er conmutador y el de entrada del segundo, asi como una de las resistencias de polarizacion ( por ejemplo R4 del 1er conmutador o R3 del 2do ).

En el caso de efectos de pedal, la solucion mas comunmente adoptada es el jfet.

Evidentemente el circuito adjunto NO es un diagrama final, ni completo. Es solo un punto de partida sobre el cual deberias experimentar, diseñar la etapa digital ( de hecho un protoboard es necesario ), y una vez que tengas algo que funcione correctamente recien podrias pensar en hacer un circuito impreso.

Suerte.


----------



## tatovarius (Abr 21, 2009)

gracias por sus respuestas!
estuve viendo lo anterior, me parecio intersante aunque no lo entiendo al 100%

te djeo la img del circuito q postie antes


gracias saludos!


----------

